# Eagle F1 GS D3



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

I just purchased a set of these. Can I just say, they are GREAT!! Compared to the old Bridgestones they handle a hell of a lot better.

I've had them on for only a few days now, but the car responds a lot better. I can feel the traction taking a swooping turn at ~90-100 MPH. I would definitely recommend this tire.

Plus - They look great too. They have a very distinctive tread pattern. I researched the tire at www.tirerack.com and compared it to other popular brands and this one outperformed it all the time.

They are a little expensive, but definitely worth it. 

I put them on the stock 17's. I was contemplating getting the back pair a little wider, maybe 265/45 17 but decided not too until I get new rims. But when I do, I am definitely getting another set of these.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Those are the exact ones I want. Thanks for testing them for me


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

I had 'em on for about 8K miles with no problems.......then when I rotated them I couldn't get 'em to balance again. Had to send 'em back to Tire Rack for replacement. Now running on Firestone Wide Ovals.........

JET


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

The BFG T/A KDW 2 are even better cornering and handling than the F1. Unless your driving in the rain. I just switched.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Once in a while it will decide to rain out here, so I wanted something that still handled well in the rain. My route to work usually gets pretty flooded so I wanted to have that confidence. 

I just searched for those BFG's. Any reason why there is a Right & Left set?? They do rank higher in cornering and steering response, but it seems like the noise and ride comfort fall a little short compared to the Eagle F1's.

Wildchild, in your opinion, is the noise really bad? How about the ride comfort? Do you feel every imperfection on the road? I'm curious to know.:cool


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

I've had them on for 11K miles no problems with them other then they start to loose grip when it starts getting colder out (before I put her away for the winter). Tire wear has been even and balance has not been a problem.


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

btchplz said:


> Once in a while it will decide to rain out here, so I wanted something that still handled well in the rain. My route to work usually gets pretty flooded so I wanted to have that confidence.
> 
> I just searched for those BFG's. Any reason why there is a Right & Left set?? They do rank higher in cornering and steering response, but it seems like the noise and ride comfort fall a little short compared to the Eagle F1's.
> 
> Wildchild, in your opinion, is the noise really bad? How about the ride comfort? Do you feel every imperfection on the road? I'm curious to know.:cool


I can't tell if they are noisier all I here is motor. I just had a pedders suspension upgrade from DMS mike, around the same time I got the tires.
I'm taking 25mph offramps at 50 no problems. The combo of pedders and the Bfg's is the best setup I've ever had. I raised the back 1/2 inch, and lowered the front 3/4 w/ coil overs. My next rear tires will BFG 295/35/18 drag radial. With this raise in the back I can probobly fit a 315 no problem, but I will take it slow since these tires are cheap and don't last much more than 2500 miles.

Drew


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Yeah, it's time for me to do suspension work. That body roll is just getting to be a little bit scary at high speeds. Hotchkis, Here I come.

Wildchild, do you have any pics of your goat? I'd like to see how it looks pointed towards the front. My brother keeps on insisting on me doing that to it, but just not sure how it looks. Any ground clearing problems??


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

btchplz said:


> Yeah, it's time for me to do suspension work. That body roll is just getting to be a little bit scary at high speeds. Hotchkis, Here I come.
> 
> Wildchild, do you have any pics of your goat? I'd like to see how it looks pointed towards the front. My brother keeps on insisting on me doing that to it, but just not sure how it looks. Any ground clearing problems??


I have pics I just suck with computers. I will try to get my frind to do it for me. My brother weighs 230#s and I had him jump up and down in my trunk. I had over an inch of clearance. The front has not been an issue yet and I've hit some corners pretty hard. No understeer, no body roll, over 50% stiffer all around.I will post pics as soon as possible.

Drew


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Install the Pedders Street II if you want a first class suspension upgrade.......believe me.


JET


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

J.E.T. said:


> Install the Pedders Street II if you want a first class suspension upgrade.......believe me.
> 
> 
> JET


You mean as opposed to the Hotchkis kit?


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

btchplz said:


> You mean as opposed to the Hotchkis kit?


 I've been for a ride in a 1 inch dump all around eibach and koni setup, and an oem pedders setup. The pedders setup was far superior in every way. The dumped eibach setup looked cool, but the pedders setup handled way better.
Not sure about Hotchkis though.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

btchplz said:


> You mean as opposed to the Hotchkis kit?



Yep...........the best there is, believe me.


JET


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

btchplz said:


> Yeah, it's time for me to do suspension work. That body roll is just getting to be a little bit scary at high speeds. Hotchkis, Here I come.
> 
> Wildchild, do you have any pics of your goat? I'd like to see how it looks pointed towards the front. My brother keeps on insisting on me doing that to it, but just not sure how it looks. Any ground clearing problems??


I just posted pics under the suspension forum


----------

